# Nexplanon-What is the correct



## srohlmeier (Jan 22, 2016)

What is the correct CPT code for insertion of Nexplanon?


----------



## swiedner7 (Jan 22, 2016)

11981


----------



## abill_423 (Feb 3, 2016)

When billing for the insertion of the Nexplanon, do you also bill separately for the drug J7307? Thanks


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 3, 2016)

abill_423 said:


> When billing for the insertion of the Nexplanon, do you also bill separately for the drug J7307? Thanks



Yes. Insert and removal codes are for the professional component only and does not include the implant. Same for IUD codes.


----------

